

AskHN: Are there online communities for technical startups not related to web? - knowledgesale

HN is a great community. However, it mostly focuses on Web startups. Do you know of any resources on other technical/engineering startups? For example, anything related to semiconductors/chemical/material science industry would be of great interest to me and there are many other specializations worth mentioning. Thanks.
======
olalonde
<http://StackExchange.com> has a growing network of niche Q&A communities.

~~~
knowledgesale
And here is the list of the sites - <http://stackexchange.com/sites>

